# Fernwanderweg Odenwald - Vogesen



## alex.muc (7. August 2011)

Hallo,

kennt jemand diesen Weg, speziell zwischen Walldorf und Heidelberg? Eignet er sich zum biken?

Danke
Alex


----------



## rayc (9. August 2011)

Ich kenne den Odenwald-Vogesen-Fernwanderweg zwischne DA und HD, da lohnt er sich.
Auch kenne ich ihn in den Hochvogesen, da ist er krass 

Aber südlich von HD bin ich ihn noch nicht gefahren.

Es gibt hier im Lokalforum mehre Threads zu diesen Wanderweg, suche mal danach.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex.muc (9. August 2011)

Hi Ray,

danke für die Info.

Nördlich von Heidelberg bin ich früher gebiked. War damals auch auf dem ersten Treffen der Melibokusbiker. Lang lang ist es her. Wohne jetzt südlich von HD. Nach vier Jahren Pause juckt es mich wieder.

Die Suche habe ich bereits betätigt. Leider ohne gewünschten Erfolg. Daher mein Thread. Ich fahr den Teil am Wochenende ab und werde berichten. Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.

Welche Abschnitt in den Vogesen bist du gefahren?

VG
Alex


----------



## rayc (10. August 2011)

Ja berichte, das wäre toll.

In den Vogesen ab etwas nördlich vom Col de Bonhomme (nördlich vom Bikepark) bis zum Grand Ballon.
Ich bin das aber nie am Stück gefahren, sondern immer in verschiedenen Touren. Einzelne kurze Pasagen fehlen mir da bestimmt.

ray

P.S.: Stell es doch einfach bei den Melibokus-Bikern ein, evt. findest du Mitfahrer für dein Vorhaben


----------



## alex.muc (10. August 2011)

Hi Ray,

Grand Ballon klingt irgendwie nach TdF. Die Vogesen hatte ich bis jetzt nicht auf dem Schirm... bis dato Alpen/Dolomiten. Mein Traumrevier.

Ich bin heute eine Teilstrecke gefahren. Von Reilingen über Nussloch nach Lingenthal. Das Teilstück hat knapp 20 Kilometer, ca. 300 HM bergauf und ca. 100 HM bergab. Als Einstieg habe ich den "Hutweg" in Nussloch gewählt. Dieser Weg zweigt in der Straße "Alte Berg" rechts ab. Ein kurzes Stück bergan bis zur Schranke. Dann ist man auf dem Weg "Odenwald-Vogesen".

Das Teilstück lässt ich klasse fahren: Forstautobahn, Singletrails, grober Waldweg, quer durch die Weinberge. Ein kleiner Abschnitt auf einem recht engen Pfad führt leicht abfallend am Hang entlang. Hier ein bisschen acht geben. Ansonsten keine großen technischen Ansprüche.

Kurzum: leichte Trainingstour mit schönen Aussichten in die Rheinebene.

Den zweiten Teil fahre ich am WE. Info folgt.

VG
Alex


----------



## scylla (11. August 2011)

alex.muc schrieb:


> Grand Ballon klingt irgendwie nach TdF. Die Vogesen hatte ich bis jetzt nicht auf dem Schirm...



Dann solltest du das mal dringend nachholen 
Mit Rennradfahren odar auch nur Mittelgebirgs-Wegchen hat das nix zu tun, wenn du in's Gelände gehst! Das ist teilweise richtig krass


----------



## alex.muc (12. August 2011)

Hi Scylla,

damit wollte ich nur ausdrücken, dass ich den Grand Ballon als Pass von der TdF kenne. Kam vermutlich falsch an. Die krassen Zeiten, mit diversen ACs, 80 km/h Passabfahrten und beinahe Abstürzen an balearischen Steilküsten, habe ich hinter mir. Gemütlich rollen reicht mir.

VG
Alex


----------



## Dddakk (16. August 2011)

Vogesenweg. Von Leimen geht er auf Wald-Forstwegen hoch auf den KS, dann mit einigen Trailpassagen runter in die Altstadt. Oft auch als "E8" ausgeschildert.
Dann nördlich vom Neckar steil hoch auf den HB. incl. 2 Schiebepassagen = Schlangenpfad und Bismarcksäule. Diese beiden Passagen kann man rechts umgehen über die Hirschgasse und dort dann über den Oberen Philosophenweg und Brandplattenwegtrail wieder auf den V-Weg. Das ist gu fahrbar und man meidet auch den Philosophenweg auf dem Bikeverbot ist.


----------

